
Show HN: Node.js version performance comparison - ecares
https://sqreen.github.io/node_engine_bench
======
ecares
PR are welcome to add tests (even if the repo is hardly contribution friendly
atm)

[https://github.com/sqreen/node_engine_bench](https://github.com/sqreen/node_engine_bench)

